# Why is Australia so popular with overseas students?



## zenithmigration (Nov 12, 2021)

Globally known for its diversity, Australia is one of the most welcoming countries. With wide opportunities to pursue an outstanding education from leading institutions, studying in Australia is a phenomenal way to further your studies and foster your career prospects. Regarding the query why is Australia the best place to study, I’ve some points on it as below:
*World-class Education:*
Standing proud with 7 of the top 100 universities in the world, Australia offers exceptional education services which is challenging, fun and rewarding. Australia advocates innovation, creativity and independent thinking throughout its universities.
*Wide Range of Courses:*
With more than 1,100 institutions and 22,000 courses, one can enjoy an unrivalled range of study options in Australia.
*Globally Recognized Qualification:*
Your degree from an Australian education provider boosts your career prospects because graduates from Australia are desirable employees in any workplace. It can take you anywhere in the world as Australian qualification is recognized by employers throughout the world. 
*Vast Opportunities for Research and Development:*
One can discover enormous opportunities to become an innovator in one’s field and connect with international researchers in Australia since universities focusing in research and development has doubled in the past years. Similarly, programs fostering global connection involving the Australian students and researchers are being funded by the Australian government which has increased the scope of research and development in Australia.
*Scholarships:*
Scholarships are one of the major attractions of Australian education system. Australian government invests more than 300 million Australian dollars annually for international scholarships
*High quality of life:*
Six of the top 40cities in the world (Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, Brisbane, Adelaide, and Canberra) are sited in Australia which accommodates high quality of life. The transportation, infrastructure, education, healthcare and government services all lie above international average. 
*Affordable Accommodation:*
Despite having the facility of world-class living and world-class education, studying in Australia isn’t as expensive as other western countries
*After-graduation Opportunities:*
After completing study in Australia, one can have many options including completing further studies, returning home country, applying for jobs and applying for permanent residency. The Australian government has the provision of allowing students to remain in Australia for up to 18 months after they complete their studies for travelling purposes or gaining work experience.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

Simples;

Quality education
Globally recognised universities
Great environment
Reasonable accommodation fees
Multicultural society
Visa options for post grad studies
We take anyone who has the money


----------



## mcharles (7 mo ago)

Sydney is a lovely city don't get me wrong. I love the beaches, the people and pretty much everything. It was my dream to study here)And I didn't regret it at all
Don't be afraid to take risks, and this service "studyessay " will help you with difficulties in university.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

In almost all cases, because they want permanent residence, and some of them achieve it.


----------

